# Any home brews wanting reviewing?



## Tomep3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Just wondered if anybody had any home brew samples they want reviewing?
I fancy trying something different from the norm on my car so wondered if anybody had any? Ill pay 

Tom.


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

1 - No selling of homebrews allowed - via thread, posts or pm's User that are found doing this will face a lengthy ban
2- Homebrews are just that - made up products that have not gone through any testing so users beware
3. One thread per user for wax/sealant development .
4. No more than 10 samples to be sent out/ 
*5. All samples for review to be sent without cost to the reviewer. Reviewers should not offer to cover expenses of P+P *
6. All reviews to be carried out in a simple informative format
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=296626

I'd suggest just keeping on eye on the topics and letting them know you're interested in home-brewing.


----------

